Ask HN: What Font and Color scheme do you use for your Terminal? - O_H_E
======
johncoltrane
Font: Fira Mono 12pt — Colors:
[https://github.com/romainl/iterm2-colorschemes/blob/master/b...](https://github.com/romainl/iterm2-colorschemes/blob/master/boulogne.itermcolors)
(but in Terminal.app)

~~~
O_H_E
Yeah, I think I will add the terminal emulator in the question

Edit: changed my mind, will just let it about beauty & artistic appearance,
not app features

